# Diablo 3 Finde den Skelettkönig nicht...



## Crysisheld (2. April 2013)

*Diablo 3 Finde den Skelettkönig nicht...*

Hallo, 

es hört sich jetzt vielleicht banal an, aber ich laufe schon ca. ne dreiviertel Stunde im Kreis und weiss nicht wie ich zum Skelettkönig komme. Also mal von Anfang an. Ich habe Diablo nochmal neu angefangen - als Dämonenjäger nun habe ich den Kanzler besiegt und nachdem ich in der Stadt war, habe ich gesagt bekommen ich solle jetzt zu der Tür, wo ich Caine gerettet habe. Ich bin jetzt in der Entweihten Krypta Ebene 2 und da gibt es nur den Durchgang zur Grabstätte des Kanzlers - die ist aber eine Sackgasse und ich weiss nicht wie ich in die tieferen Ebenen komme. 

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte. 

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## golani79 (2. April 2013)

Bist du in der Kathedrale?

Der Kanzler war ja in einer Grabstätte am Friedhof.


----------



## Crysisheld (2. April 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bist du in der Kathedrale?
> 
> Der Kanzler war ja in einer Grabstätte am Friedhof.


 
Hallo ich bin in der entweihten Krypte reingelaufen... ist das falsch?


----------



## Rabowke (2. April 2013)

... scheinbar. 

Es gibt mMn direkt einen Eingang in die Kathedrale. Allerdings ist meine D3 Zeit schon etwas her.


----------



## Crysisheld (2. April 2013)

Oh je, ja ich habs gemerkt, ich hätte in die Kathedrale sollen - habs wahrscheinlich auch sehr lange nicht mehr gespielt. Hat jemand Lust mit mir zusammen zu spielen. Ihr könnt mich gerne adden. Mein Battletag ist:  crysisheld#2866


----------



## Batze (5. April 2013)

He Crysis (Pucki  ), ich adde dich mal. 

Spiele D3 seid Anfang an. Aber mit kleinen Unterbrechungen. Muss noch meinen Barbaren (L15) auf 60 bringen, dann hab ich alle Klassen auf 60. Können da gerne mal was zusammen powern.

Und kann dir da bestimmt mal weiter helfen, habe ja schon ein paar hundert Spielstunden auf meinem D3 Konto. 

Wer hier in der Com mich adden möchte Farrinah#2820

Bitte PCG angeben, sonst blocke ich das ab.


Grüße und BB Ingame


----------

